# cold



## stocker24 (Sep 9, 2003)

Just wondering if it was cold up there on opener and if it is getting colder up there.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Put it this way--my nipples were rock hard all weekend :lol: I've pulled out the mid-weight stuff for tomorrow morning. I won't consider it to be really cold until I pack the ice breaking gear.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Statewide temps are predicted to be in the low 20's tonight. Williston got down to around 15 degrees last night. The cool weather will definately have an impact on the opening weekend. What is left of the teal and wood ducks in the state will more than likely be gone before the weekend. Small potholes (if not dry already) will more than likely be void of ducks this weekend. Larger potholes will be holding the majority of birds. If you generally hunt small potholes you may want to evaluate other options for the weekend just in case your honey hole is either dry or frozen and cleared of ducks during the cold nights/mornings this week.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Statewide temps are predicted to be in the low 20's tonight. Williston got down to around 15 degrees last night. The cool weather will definately have an impact on the opening weekend. What is left of the teal and wood ducks in the state will more than likely be gone before the weekend. Small potholes (if not dry already) will more than likely be void of ducks this weekend. Larger potholes will be holding the majority of birds. If you generally hunt small potholes you may want to evaluate other options for the weekend just in case your honey hole is either dry or frozen and cleared of ducks during the cold nights/mornings this week.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We have had frost the past 5 mornings...20 above this morning.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Ken, are you seeing the migration yet in your area? Are the geese starting to come down in decent numbers yet or are they just across the border up there? 
Thanks!


----------



## dakota_native (May 6, 2003)

it has been really cold here around belcourt within this past week there has been some thick frost, and today on my way into class, i did see a small layer of thin ice around the smaller sloughs, but we are starting to see more and mroe ducks come down, just not that many geese, usually have them flying over the college this time of year, but nothing so far


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Some Lessers are in the area and a couple hunderd snows are scattered around on some of the larger potholes that still have water.The ducks I've seen are on the refuges.Most potholes around here are either dry or have mud out 10-20 yds.

I haven't heard what is across the border.


----------

